# Babyproofing a gas heater?



## kerplunk (Jun 28, 2007)

Does anyone have any suggestions for babyproofing a gas heater? The problem is that the cover is metal and HUGE. It's one of those upright, built-into-the-wall ones - like 6 feet tall, maybe 1.5 feet across. When the heater is on full blast, the metal gets pretty hot ... and DD seems to have a delayed reaction to things that hurt .. hope that's normal. Last winter we didn't have to worry because she wasn't mobile, but now it's getting cold and one of her _favorite_ games is banging on the heater so it echos.

I was thinking of using a fireplace guard/gate, but they're really expensive and way too big.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

We have a whole safety forum, so I am going to bump this over there.


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

Does she even show interest in the thing? We live in a 100 year old house with radiators. They don't get that hot but they get hot enough. Fortunately neither one of my kids ( 2 and 1 ) do anything with them. My 2 year old just figured out what "hot" means, so if I tell him something is hot, he won't touch it. I can't think of a good way to babyproof something like a gas heater, however. If she starts messing with it, I think you're just going to have to redirect her like crazy, tell her "Ouch that's hot!" and move her attention elsewhere.


----------



## Throkmorton (Jun 30, 2003)

Distract her or gate it off?


----------



## kerplunk (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks, annettemarie! I don't know how I didn't see that.

Yes, she does play with it a lot - she likes to bang on it to make a lot of noise. I guess I shouldn't have let her from the beginning so she wouldn't be used to playing with it now. I'm trying to teach her about owie and hot, and the sign for owie, but it definitely has not sunk in yet.

Yeah, I think I need to gate it off, but I'm not sure how. I would need something that wouldn't conduct heat, attaches to the wall, and can go out around the heater - because it sticks out from the wall about 8 inches.

Anyone know of such a gate?

Sorry if I'm not being very clear.


----------



## Throkmorton (Jun 30, 2003)

As a matter of fact...

Have you ever seen a hearth Gate? Really expensive new, but I have seen them on Craig's List and Ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-KIDCO-FIREPL...QQcmdZViewItem
The Configure gate, also by Kidco would work too.


----------



## cutekid (Aug 5, 2004)

I Don't know how old your DC is, but I would Gas heater proof the baby. That would be using redirection and distraction with her. I know that she has been playing with but now, put a red dot on it, tell its hot and move her away. Be extremely mindful of her being around it.
I used this type of technique with my DS for things like stoves, roads, and bookcases. I would devote a week or two to redirecting him away from whatever danger I wanted him to stay away from. It does work and may take several weeks to see results. The key is to be consistent and DO NOT let her touch it again.

HTH.

Denise


----------



## kerplunk (Jun 28, 2007)

Thank you both. We'll try gas heater proofing the baby first ... because that's free. The trouble is that there are several different people who watch her at home, and they don't all take my direction very well







:

And the hearth gate will be our back up. I hadn't thought of looking at ebay and craigslist - awesome.


----------

